# Dog crapping in house - how to stop it!



## MrsElle (17 July 2010)

Poppy the Staffy is 3 years old and initially lived inside, was housetrained and she is the easiest dog I have ever had to train generally.  She lived outside for a couple of years and is back indoors but we are having problems with her toilet training.  The back door is open so she can go outside and when she wakes up and several other times during the day and evening we take her out.  

We have just been outside in the garden for three hours and she has come in and poo'd on the landing upstairs.  The back door was open so she could have gone back outside but she didn't.  

How can we get her to go outside when she wants to go?  We ignore her when she goes in the house and praise her when she goes outdoors but OH is starting to talk about her going to live back outside with the other dogs, which I don't want.

Help!


----------



## Luci07 (17 July 2010)

MrsElle said:



			Poppy the Staffy is 3 years old and initially lived inside, was housetrained and she is the easiest dog I have ever had to train generally.  She lived outside for a couple of years and is back indoors but we are having problems with her toilet training.  The back door is open so she can go outside and when she wakes up and several other times during the day and evening we take her out.  

We have just been outside in the garden for three hours and she has come in and poo'd on the landing upstairs.  The back door was open so she could have gone back outside but she didn't.  

How can we get her to go outside when she wants to go?  We ignore her when she goes in the house and praise her when she goes outdoors but OH is starting to talk about her going to live back outside with the other dogs, which I don't want.

Help!
		
Click to expand...

There are other better qualified people on here but what worked for me and my first staffy bitch was to start to reward her when she asked to go out and I started this by giving her a treat when she "went" outside.  This has worked (except for when she got really clever - would do a wee, come in and then ask to go out again 5 mins later..). Now the only times I have a problem is if my eldest bitch thinks I am late...


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 July 2010)

I'm interested in the replies too as one of my whippets has started to poo inside, even though she could go outside because the back door is open.  It has got so bad that I feel on edge every time I leave the room as she seems to do it if I am only gone for a few minutes.  She never barks to be let out if the door is closed and I am finding it very frustrating because she seems to have "unhousetrained" herself


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 July 2010)

back to the initial stages of house training! again! have you got a crate to help? or just confine to kitchen or utility room where the back door is, and let out frequently saying toilet or whatever you said initially. good luck!


----------



## Sandstone1 (17 July 2010)

You could go back to basics and teach a comand such as hurry up or busy or whatever you like you would have to take her out every hour or so to start and a soon as she poos use the word you  have chosen and treat and praise. 

If you do this every time, after a while she should go on command so you can get her to empty herself before she comes in and hopefully this will solve the problem. 
you also need to get rid of any trace of smell in the house where she has been before as the smell will encourage her to use the same spot over and over again. you can get some good sprays from the pet shop or use non bio washing powder, never use anything pine sented, it makes the smell worse. 
It is hard work to start with,  but if you take her out after shes been fed and every hour or so through the day she should soon get the idea.


----------



## muddy boots (17 July 2010)

Agree to the thorough cleaning. Our greyhound went through a phase of this. We used the scented spray and cleaning stuff from a pet shop. It seemed to help. Also, we confined him to a small utility room and then let him out after food to create habits.


----------



## dilbert (17 July 2010)

My staffy does this occasionally - usually if its really heavy rain and she doesn't fancy the garden. She only does it in my spare bedroom though (thankfully not carpetted) and if this room is closed off she waits until her next walk.


----------



## MrsElle (17 July 2010)

It's a pain, she goes all night without having to poop or pee but while we are in she slopes off to do it all over the floor in whichever room takes her fancy!  Grrr!


----------



## zippo (17 July 2010)

If you find a solution,let me know.Lucy,aged 3 will not go outside,always on the office carpet,knows she shouldn't but can't help herslf.The door is open,she is never punished,I am the best customer for "Piss Off"and "Urine Free"the vets have ever had.She came to us at 8 months old and we were her 4th home,I guess that says it all,other than that we couldn't ask for a more loving or better behaved dog.


----------



## CAYLA (17 July 2010)

Dowen size the space she is left in when not in your immediate sights, a dog thats is not fully trained should not have access to the upstairs, dogs will seek carpet to pass motions where they can (I can explain why) but I wont cos I babble enough
I would revert back to crate or section off a saller area, a one she would have to basically be as one with her sh!t if she passed it once in the small area or crate, everytime she is out of your sight, she msut be in the crate or smaller area, then you msut let her from smaller area/crate stright to the outside, this creates a routine whereby the dogs knows they go straight from small area to outside, this is when they begin to go to the door on their own when release because you have repeated it so many times, you can put a command in, but watch from the window as not to distract the passing of the motion and when nearing the end then go out and say good wee/pooh and treat, also when you release from small area say "wee?pooh as you are taking her to the door.

This way you are taking all option of wondering around looking for a spot to sh!t or pish in, and if they are with you when you are in they cannot physically pass in your sight without you correcting, bu guiding them straight out, even in mid flow
Dogs will pass a motion anyhwere if they can simply walk away and leave it and dont have to sit in it or smell it, a smaller space helps them hold longer to avoid this and and helps you create a routine.


----------



## CAYLA (17 July 2010)

I have made my usual mistakes of hashing the words, cos I type to fast, but it's easy to fathom...lol


----------

